# Wheel and Tire Package Benefits



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

takes the upmost care in assembling your new Wheel & Tire package. It will be delivered to you with everything that you need to install it on your vehicle. If you need non-technical assistance concerning an order placed, please directly call Tire Rack Customer Service 877-522-8473 ext 360 or email them @ [email protected] 

*SMART*

• High quality, vehicle-specific, exact fitments
• All wheels manufactured using strict quality control standards
• Wheels meet or exceed all industry standards including TUV and JWL
• We Know What Fits

*COST EFFECTIVE & CONVENIENT*
• Switch at your convenience (and at no cost) between your
different Tire & Wheel Packages (race, snow, or street)
• Detailed Installation Instructions included

*WHAT IS INCLUDED*

• All necessary lug hardware, hubcentric rings, center caps, rubber valve stems
(metal valve stems are available upon request for $3.00 per), any required special
tools (where applicable), are all included at no charge. Exception: In the case
where Wheels are designed to use OEM lug hardware, none will be shipped.
• Upon request Mcgard lockset is normally availabe for $20 - 30.00
Note: When only purchasing tires, your local installer
will provide new valves at the time of installation. 

*PROFESIONAL MOUNT & BALANCE*
.....








• Free scratchless mounting
• Free hidden weight balancing (Stick
on Weights on backside of wheel only)
• Free Hunter Road Force™ balancing

.
.

...*WHEEL FITMENTS*
....Search Wheels by
....Specific Vehicle
.....Specific Brand

Wheel & Tire Owner's Manual
Torque Specifications
Tire & Wheel Storage
Plus Sizing Concept
Finishes & Care
Tools




_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 12:24 PM 11-8-2007_


----------



## tojones (May 6, 2006)

*Re: Wheel and Tire Package Benefits (Eric @ TIRE RACK)*

Are there more options available for purchasing wheels from tirerack? ex. Staggered or mixed sets.


_Modified by tojones at 7:49 AM 2-25-2008_


----------



## 489135 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Wheel and Tire Package Benefits (Eric @ TIRE RACK)*

Eric-
Hi Eric-
I just put 17 Konig wheels brand new with tires from Townfair Tire on a lowered 2000 Golf TDI. With my stock 15" wheels it handled nice, no vibration and tracked straight. With the new, it vibrates at high speed. I took them back to be rebalanced and they checked them, said they're good. My question... Is it possible something else has to be modified to accommodate taller, wider wheels where it would make it look like it's a balance issue?
Thanks in advance,
DubberDriver (Frank, in CT)


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Wheel and Tire Package Benefits (DubberDriver)*

It is a balance problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Wheel and Tire Package Benefits (DubberDriver)*

There is no Eric, only Doc ;-D

Do the wheels have or need centering rings ? sounds to me like you need them and they were never installed....


----------

